# Books and Project references



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

First, I hope I have posted this in the right place.

I was in the book store yesterday looking specifically for a book or two on deck plans. Granted, I need some information on best building practices, but every book I found was totally dedicated to the construction and best methods and such with just a tiny tiny spattering of designs and plans.

I moved on from there to just general woodworking looking for the same, plans, drawings and so forth. I found ONE magazine with a complete project in it with drawings, dimensions, everything you would need to build said project.

So I was a little disappointed in all this as I had hoped to find a couple magazines or books with a bunch of designs and plans in it to get me started on some jigs, workbenches, that sort of thing.

Granted I live in BFE, well its not even main street BFE its like a rual suburb, LOL. However, I figured I would find something but walked away mostly empty handed.

So all this to ask can anyone point me to a few books or even magazines that I could possibly get around here that is more focused on providing plans? I would love to start getting a few things built in hopes I can get a workshop of some kind up in the near future, hopefully before it starts turning cold.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Scotty

I think you'd need to go to one of the woodworking magazine sites and look through their back numbers. Most of them will have done decks in some issue or other. Once you know the one you want they are often available on the web.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

StormStrikes said:


> First, I hope I have posted this in the right place.
> 
> I was in the book store yesterday looking specifically for a book or two on deck plans. Granted, I need some information on best building practices, but every book I found was totally dedicated to the construction and best methods and such with just a tiny tiny spattering of designs and plans.
> 
> ...


Scotty:
There are THOUSANDS of books on Deck building out there. I found from purchasing many that just about every author has their own way of doing a build -- some to code and some not. My recent deck project (tear-down/rebuild) was assisted by finehomebuilding.com. I am a yearly subscriber to the site, along with finewoodworking.com. Both have bundles of professional info. Try a visit and get their 14 day free trial (I did it 8 years ago and still subscribe for 24/7 access). they even have a deck calculator on the homebuilding site to assist you. Their Taunton publication store even has several books for purchase at good prices. Hope this helps!

Work safely and good luck.

Bob Hicks
Upstate, NY


----------



## marges (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't forget the Library!

most can order books if they don't have them in. Free and once your done someone else can use them!

God bless america!

or wherever you are


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

half.com


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

I just downloaded a whole bunch from the ArchivedotOrg site. Most of the really good ones are from the 1800s and up to about 1950. Just use their Search box, and be patient. The files are often huge (17 to 40 megabytes).

Try Furniture or Carpentry or Cabinet for search terms - one at a time, and leave the ALL Media setting. You'll even get movies and videos and old radio ads!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scotty, as far as woodworking jigs and plans go it is difficult to beat ShopNotes and Woodsmith magazines. They are loaded with plans and contain no advertising. You can even sign up to get weekly tips emailed to you. I have built many of the projects and jigs from these magazines including my first router table. www.plansnow.com has their most popular plans available for instant download; but I suggest you consider ordering both of these magazines. You only have to build a couple of the jigs or projects to justify the cost. Check your TV listings for Woodsmith Shop on PBS. Everything is right out of the magazine and Don and the guys will entertain you while you learn.


----------

